
The MLH Fellowship. A Paid Opportunity for Students to Work on Open Source - MattGaiser
https://fellowship.mlh.io/
======
theyCallMeSwift
Hey, Swift from Major League Hacking (MLH) here. Thank you so much for
submitting. We're humbled by the response we've received so far – more than
200 students already applied within a few hours of launching!

Internships were super impactful for my career. We're excited to find a way to
create more opportunities for our community to access these kinds of
experiences.

Happy to stick around and answer any questions folks have!

~~~
MattGaiser
You might want to make another post targeting employers.

